# CABErs Riding Classics



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have been thinking about this thread for a while.
 Post a picture of a CABE member riding a Classic Bike
 Use the @ symbol in front of their  member name to tag them
 Here is a Few to start it off...
@Jimmy V





@cyclingday




@fordmike65




@Velocipedist Co.




@Eric   And his wife Shawna




@rustjunkie




@Tim Kersey




@Cory




@KeithB



 I know there are a lot more; let's see them


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

I dig this 1 posted by @cyclingday of
@schwinnja


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

Pic taken by @Jarod24 of
@iswingping 




Yesterdays Sears September visitor @Maskadeo


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

@island schwinn




@Pedal pushers




@Velocipedist Co.




@JAF/CO




@cyclingday




@higgens




@Schwinn499




@Joe Buffardi




@rustjunkie
@birdzgarage




@markivpedalpusher




@brann.ty@verizon.net




Mrs @island schwinn




@lulu




Miss @Joe Buffardi




@old hotrod and Schwinn499


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

Good shot mike of @old hotrod



@markivpedalpusher


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

Sorry to those that got scalped or decapitated in my pics.

Please PM if you'd rather I remove a pic of you. I hate pics too.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

Jarod has been here a few times
@Jarod24


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 4, 2017)

Davey aka @hellshotrods


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2017)

@pedal_junky at the combined Coaster Nashville ride.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2017)

@Rusty2wheels and his fiancé Michelle on à Gateway Coasters ride.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2017)

Yours truly in the yellow Fox hat with @The Professor behind me on the Nashville ride.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Moi, @dnc1, at 'ride London' in July.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 4, 2017)

@fordmike65 @Pedal pushers  @lulu





@fordmike65 (older photo)





@Cory





@tripple3  (in mirror reflection)





@Desireé








@Velocipedist Co.'s Daughter


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 4, 2017)

Great thread


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

Yours truly at a CC 1st Sunday Ride; pic by @iswingping


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 4, 2017)

Here's a group pic from First National Combined Coaster ride in Nashville. There are many Cabers in this pic beside myself. @schwinndoggy @Freqman1 @Jarod24 @pedal_junky @fboggs1986 @The Professor @Wildcat and probably a few others I can't remember off the top of my head. Sorry, not on bikes in this pic, but the Cabe sure made this event happen!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

Another Rider visiting from the Hurricane Coasters
@Freqman1


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

3 Shelby Riders; 1st Sunday in July; Farthest to closest:
@Robertriley @poolboy1 @slick


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

Honorary CABEers, Janine & Spanky


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@Balloonatic @TWBikesnstripes


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@cyclonecoaster.com 
Frank & Bernard


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@Fltwd57


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

Photo by @37fleetwood, riders, @schwinnja and yours truly, @cyclingday


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

Legends of Tam...
@Autocycleplane and @cyclingday 




@OC54


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

In order of appearance.
@Larmo63 ,@slick, @fordmike65, @Robertriley, @CWCMAN, 

 Righteous Cycletruck & Refreshments provided by, @39zep


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

I'm not sure who these people are, but if fun were a crime, they'd all be in jail.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Yours truly again at BVCC in July.....

 
Camera work by @Wing Your Heel


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

Another honorary member of the Cabe.
The one and only, Hippie Mike.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@El Hefe Grande


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@markivpedalpusher


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@rcole45


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

If this guy were still alive, I'm sure, he'd be a member of the Cabe.
Let's just call him,@KINGofCOOL


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

This rider gets my Honorary Vote...
Toe Clip mandatory; I tried....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> In order of appearance.
> @Larmo63 ,@slick, @fordmike65, @Robertriley, @CWCMAN, View attachment 671204 Righteous Cycletruck & Refreshments provided by, @39zep



Why are Chris' nips so damn perky in this pic?? I know...it's cuz I have my arm around him

@Robertriley


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 4, 2017)

@HANDLE BAR HORDER 


 

 

@birdzgarage 




 

Hippie Mike Rides...


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@MarkTwain


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@Charley, your spirit lives on.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@37fleetwood


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@mrg in the foreground. @Fltwd57 left,@tripple3 middle, & @bobcyclesright.
As @bikebozo likes to say,
all being taken to Cycle School by none other than Joe Breeze.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@39zep


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@cyclingday, enjoying a little time off the bike.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 4, 2017)

Great  thread!


----------



## Jimmy V (Sep 4, 2017)

Very nice! Great pictures. Good to put some faces with the names and to see people having fun on their bikes.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 4, 2017)

@cyclingday 
@rcole45


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 4, 2017)

@cyclonecoaster.com 
aka Frank


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2017)

This is a long over due thread.  Thanks @tripple3


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@slick


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2017)

@John


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2017)

Here's @Nickinator  Photo by mom: Darcie


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2017)

We want to see some more Hurricane Coaster CABErs
@schwinndoggy pics by @Freqman1 








Don's low brow humor @Jarod24 and Mrs @schwinndoggy


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 5, 2017)

working on tagging a CABE group photo----


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 5, 2017)

@Jarod24 's twin brother, Steve Ryan from Mobsteel.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 5, 2017)

Trying to remember everyone's CABE names....Thx to Shawn/Freqman's dad for taking the pic 

Brian @ABC Services Ty @brann.ty@verizon.net Jeff @Rear Facing Drop Out Pete @onecatahula @catfish @frankster41 Nick and Darcie @Nickinator  Jason @jpromo Ron @Oldnut @steve doan Nate @npence Dave @krate-mayhem and Ed, Shawn @Freqman1 Kris @RustyK SCott Mc @sm2501 Mike @prewarbikes4sale  Bob @bobcycles  Mike @55tbird Patric @hoofhearted @Dave Stromberger  Cliff & Shannon, Andy Tesch, Jason (Excelsior) Dan (Shadow), G Chauncey, Mike (CyndiVette), Rideahiggins, Classicriders, bicyclelarry....

Darcie


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 5, 2017)

@Freqman1  and Heidi

@jimbo53


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 5, 2017)

@mrg
@fordmike65
@brann.ty@verizon.net 
Darn, Westcoasters! Ha!


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 5, 2017)

@pedal_junky


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 5, 2017)

@markivpedalpusher 
@cyclingday


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 5, 2017)

@schwinndoggy ha!

Sadly, or luckily, most of the Hurricane crew are not on the cabe!


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 5, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> If this guy were still alive, I'm sure, he'd be a member of the Cabe.
> Let's just call him,@KINGofCOOLView attachment 671236



I've never seen this pic. Awesome!!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2017)

@brann.ty@verizon.net


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2017)

Brothers in arms.
(We're not actually brothers, but everybody thinks we are.)
@TWBikesnstripes, @cyclingday, @schwinnja

 Photo & Elgin Bluebird courtesy of, @Balloonatic


----------



## Cory (Sep 5, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Sorry to those that got scalped or decapitated in my pics.
> 
> Please PM if you'd rather I remove a pic of you. I hate pics too.



Who do I P.M. if I want to be decapitated? [emoji23] [emoji106]  Just kidding. This thread is my new favorite!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonatic (Sep 5, 2017)

@Balloonatic circa 1988...


----------



## tech549 (Sep 5, 2017)

@tech549        cape cod canal ride with my sisters and brother inlaw


----------



## tech549 (Sep 5, 2017)

@tech549 a  sunday ride with westin ,mom and dad,mrs tech549 taking pic.older pic!


----------



## reeducado2003 (Sep 6, 2017)

@reeducado2003
#Swingbike



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2017)

The three riders on the right--@jimbo53 @Freqman1 @Oilit


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2017)

@Jarod24  who are these folks? 
@dougfisk
@azbug-i
@Pantmaker
@DosXX
@schwinning
@iswingping
@GTs58
@Awhipple
@Psycho Sammi


----------



## mike j (Sep 6, 2017)

Mrs.mike j showing off & me getting one ready to ride.


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 6, 2017)

Unfortunately im not in that picture @tripple3


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 6, 2017)

@blasterracing


----------



## reeducado2003 (Sep 6, 2017)

@reeducado2003
ride with friends 
Old Town Kissimme FL



Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 6, 2017)

@OC54


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 6, 2017)

@ Frank Martin
@markivpedalpusher
@schwinndoggy


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 6, 2017)

In this pic we have ms dosxx, @DosXX, myself, @dougfisk, @Pantmaker , pantmakers dad, @Awhipple, and awhipple's wife kindra and daughter phoebe. All great people!


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 6, 2017)

hard to see everyone in this pic but we have @Awhipple and fam, @Roadkill and wife jen, myself, @iswingping, @Imsohawthorney, @62wagon his wife sue. And at the very end you can see we had some visitors from CA. @cyclonecoaster.com and @schwinnja


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 6, 2017)

@dougfisk and I and then the second pic is @Pantmaker trying to remove his sheep skin seat cover before I took a pic. hahahaha


----------



## Jarod24 (Sep 6, 2017)

My boy @iswingping and his son tommy cruising the wartime dayton


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2017)

Riding around my back yard.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 6, 2017)

Steve @Velocipedist Co. on my bikes


 

 
@tripple3 on @Velocipedist Co. 's Bluebird



@birdzgarage on the OC Mid week Beach Ride




@rcole45 Riding Mid Week




Pic of @tripple3 and @Hippie Mike by @birdzgarage Bombin D Hill


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2017)

Foothill Flyer ride:
@birdzgarage


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 7, 2017)

Seeing all of these pics makes just confirms that
A: men have gotten taller (and... ehem... bigger) over the years
B: Bikes used to be built smaller
C: All of the above.
I'm only 5"-11" and 150lbs, but always feel too tall for my vintage bikes.
My shoes are always wider than the pedals, too.
I tend to put newer wider pedals on my vintage riders.
My 53 Panther isn't too bad with Stingray-style bars on it, but the original bars were too low, and close to the saddle.
I still wouldn't mind if I could slide the saddle back a bit...




@indiana dave


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2017)

@Desireé


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2017)

@TR6SC on my Elgin and his nice Monark


 

 

@gkeep


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2017)

@jacob9795 




@Maskadeo 




@kreika and yours truly photo bombing


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2017)

Left to right @tryder @Maskadeo @bobcycles


[/USER]


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 7, 2017)

@bobcycles and @schwinnja


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 10, 2017)

2015
@Velocipedist Co. @fordmike65 @lulu 



 

2016
@Joe Buffardi @fordmike65 @lulu 
Mrs @rustjunkie




2017 @pixelxica 



 
2016 @Vintage Paintworx 


 


2016
@lulu 


 

2015
@lulu @Schwinn499


 

Yosemite 2016
@Velocipedist Co. 
I thought I'd throw this in there. Steve's cool smile.


 

San Francisco 2015 @fordmike65 




2015 Robert 


 

2015 me



 

2011 Burbank 
@little future Cabe member
Baby Penny



 

 

 

 

 



This is a cool thread @tripple3


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 10, 2017)

@Pedal pushers 
Poor baby Penny. Shoulda flipped those forks around!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 10, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> @Pedal pushers
> Poor baby Penny. Shoulda flipped those forks around!
> View attachment 674236 View attachment 674237




@fordmike65 yes you should have Tío Mickey.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Sep 10, 2017)

I love this pic of Penny  sorry last one.
2015 Burbank


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 10, 2017)

@rustintime 




@rustystone2112




@hector honorary CABE visitor




@kevin x


----------



## reeducado2003 (Sep 10, 2017)

[emoji106] 

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reeducado2003 (Sep 10, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> @tikicruiser
> View attachment 674446
> 
> @rustystone2112
> ...



[emoji106] 

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2017)

@roberto_fuggn_b and Mrs. fuggn b


----------



## roberto_fuggn_b (Sep 12, 2017)

hey, hey, hey..... thanks Shawn! @Freqman1


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2017)

after looking at the photos I have determined that 75% of vintage bike people have their seats way too low for efficient pedaling. your leg should be almost straight at the bottom of the pedal stroke.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 13, 2017)

I







49autocycledeluxe said:


> after looking at the photos I have determined that 75% of vintage bike people have their seats way too low for efficient pedaling. your leg should be almost straight at the bottom of the pedal stroke.



You're right, and it's amazing what a difference that makes to your enjoyment of the riding experience, likewise with the fore and aft adjustment and angle of your saddle.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 13, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I
> You're right, and it's amazing what a difference that makes to your enjoyment of the riding experience, likewise with the fore and aft adjustment and angle of your saddle.




exactly. I saw a post the other day where a big guy was saying he doesn't ride that much, too many aches and pains, he posted a photo of his bikes with the seats all the way down and the handlebars upside down. I probably wouldn't ride those bikes either for very long.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 16, 2017)

Here's one of @Robertriley taken by @Jarod24


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hey now @oldfart36


----------



## buickmike (Sep 17, 2017)

Somebody throw up a picture of Scott McCaskey          on two (wheels)


----------



## DaveKirsten (Sep 17, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 671234 @rcole45



I'll bet that rear hub makes for a nice ride.


----------



## None (Sep 17, 2017)

@Jarod24 @fordmike65 @Vintage Paintworx 



@Jarod24 



@Jarod24


----------



## None (Sep 17, 2017)

@fordmike65 lookin' fly on the Foothill Flyers Ride.


----------



## None (Sep 17, 2017)

@rustjunkie @Jarod24  



@rustjunkie


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 17, 2017)

Ford Mike always looks fly!


----------



## None (Sep 17, 2017)

@Velocipedist Co. and BabygirlVelocipedist



 


 
@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## None (Sep 17, 2017)

@tripple3 


 
@cyclingday @King Louie


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 18, 2017)

That's really awesome!  Here I am @SKIDKINGVBC


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2017)

@cyclonecoaster.com  with his nephew Andrew.


----------



## indiana dave (Sep 18, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> after looking at the photos I have determined that 75% of vintage bike people have their seats way too low for efficient pedaling. your leg should be almost straight at the bottom of the pedal stroke.



I'm a mountainbiker, also, and have my mountainbike set up like that.
One thing I have noticed is old bikes cockpits are smaller.  Old bikes seats won't go up far enough.
I think people used to be shorter, or just completely smaller, or something.
I have also noticed my feet are too wide for most vintage pedals, and my hands are too wide for vintage grips.
Overall, vintage bikes just seem to be smaller than modern bikes.
Maybe they just didn't have the studies or technology to realize the inefficiency. Maybe people just didn't go out and ride 50 miles for fun or fitness like nowadays.
I know any of my vintage bikes with the seat at a "proper" height would look goofy, and then the handlebars would be too low, anyway.
I only ride my vintage bikes a few miles at a time, so I just deal with getting some different muscles exercised than normal.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 19, 2017)

^^^^^^I ride like I am on a 50 lb road bike. I like to get the heart rate up, which is much harder to do sitting low. I have a buddy who I would bet has never gone more than 5 MPH on his old bike.... that is not me. I don't ride with him at all.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 19, 2017)

*I suppose each to their own & if all you're getting from this thread of other cabers riding & enjoying their great bicycles is that the seat is too low .. then well ....

Everyone I know & ride with sets their bikes up how they like to ride them - If your fortunate enough to buy one of their bikes when they decide sell it - by all means - set the bike how you like to ride it *

*I ride road bikes - mountain bikes - vintage 26 bmx bikes - big tire snow & sand bikes - etc ... I'm never sore from riding - maybe I ride too often to get sore

The ideal position of seat - bars - etc depends on type of ride for me - most of the balloon bikes I ride you can only adjust the seat so high - I like the seat low though - the balloon bicycles are tighter geometry & were originally intended for children to ride anyways 

Oddly enough the topic of our seat being to low - according to others - has never been a topic of conversation as we are enjoying our bicycle rides - hmmmm - Simply out enjoying the day on a ride on the strand or local vintage bicycle ride with friends - fellow cabers or bicycle enthusiast who roll slow & take in conversation & the day - we ride slow - not a race - not trying to optimize my perfect seat position for perfect cadence for my optimal performance *


*Ridden not Hidden - Frank  *


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2017)

One of the guys always puts his saddle all the way down, just because the bike looks better that way.
It's all about the bike and how cool it looks.
That's like the conversation I had with a guy when I was talking about putting a springer fork on my Harley Davidson FXDL.
He said, "What about the ride quality?"
I replied, that if I was concerned about the ride quality, I wouldn't be riding a Harley Davidson,
I'd be riding a BMW. Lol!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2017)

Here's @mrg at the Circle City Ride taken by @HANDLE BAR HORDER


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I suppose each to their own & if all you're getting from this thread of other cabers riding & enjoying their great bicycles is that the seat is too low .. then well ....
> 
> Everyone I know & ride with sets their bikes up how they like to ride them - If you buy their bike when they sell it - by all means - set the bike how you like to ride it *
> 
> ...



Well said Frank. Like you said the purpose of this thread is to show people enjoying their bikes. If I wanted to discuss the ideal riding geometry I'd be on a different site! V/r Shawn

@Freqman1 _ very _comfortable on my '40 Twin Flex!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2017)

@rcole45 on Top O' the Page... CABErs riding Classics



 
always having fun.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2017)

My buddy @Cory having more fun than should be allowed...


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 19, 2017)

@mrc702s @Cory & @Hippie Mike beach rides are the best!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 20, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *I suppose each to their own & if all you're getting from this thread of other cabers riding & enjoying their great bicycles is that the seat is too low .. then well ....
> 
> Everyone I know & ride with sets their bikes up how they like to ride them - If your fortunate enough to buy one of their bikes when they decide sell it - by all means - set the bike how you like to ride it *
> 
> ...




well good for you. you just keep putting yours seats where ever you like and ride slow. fun with bikes and all that you know. that is what I'm doing. just thought I would point out that from an ergonomics point of view the low seat is very inefficient... of course with vintage bikes the cool factor is more important. same with cars. I overheard a guy with a super low 32 Ford when speaking of how his low buggy sprung car rides say "it rides as good as I want it to look".


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 20, 2017)

T







tripple3 said:


> @mrc702s @Cory & @Hippie Mike beach rides are the best!
> View attachment 678867



They certainly look like they have more fun than most; oh to be in Cali!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 20, 2017)

I appreciate the 'looking cool' aspect, even though most people who see me out riding in real life think I look a little crazy and nuts; but I also intend to keep riding for as long as I'm able, some of the guys (and gals) I go on veteran cycle club rides with are still regularly riding in their 70 's, 80 's and even their 90 's and to do that you need good knees and you're not going to be doing that with your saddle way down, and they're certainly not racing (not until they've imbibed a few beers that is).
Anyway, enjoy your riding, whatever your reason for doing it is!
I love to see anyone out enjoying this hobby, even the "mamils".


----------



## partsguy (Sep 20, 2017)

I usually ride solo. Therefore, nobody has pics of me while riding. I am glad for that, I do not like pics of myself, they almost never look right. Kind of like how William Shatner never saw his own movies, I guess.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 21, 2017)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> well good for you. you just keep putting yours seats where ever you like and ride slow. fun with bikes and all that you know. that is what I'm doing. just thought I would point out that from an ergonomics point of view the low seat is very inefficient... of course with vintage bikes the cool factor is more important. same with cars. I overheard a guy with a super low 32 Ford when speaking of how his low buggy sprung car rides say "it rides as good as I want it to look".




_I set the seat height to what I find comfortable . for what bicycle I am riding .. no more no less .. not trying to look cool .. just enjoying the ride on my bike that's all .. I expect others to do the same .. ridden not hidden .. Frank_


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2017)

A few of us have always rode our classics but we have the Cyclone Coasters to thank for getting the masses out, Great to see all the bikes, cabers and everyone else, as Frank said "Ridden not Hidden!, here are some of the old guys. Oh and fordmike


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 24, 2017)

Crusing on the streets of Boston on this "classic"


----------



## reeducado2003 (Sep 24, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> @rcole45 on Top O' the Page... CABErs riding Classics
> View attachment 678858
> always having fun.



[emoji106] 

Enviado desde mi SM-N910T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 25, 2017)

Here I am after riding the 48 Higgins yesterday.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 26, 2017)

@iswingping taken by @Jarod24 
smile comes naturally


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 29, 2017)

I found one posted @partsguy with his Dad; super Cool!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 1, 2017)

@TWBikesnstripes
@RickGarcia
@rcole45


----------



## DaveKirsten (Oct 1, 2017)

COBOA ride in Lodi today (10/1). We has a nice turnout and beautiful weather. More photos to follow.


----------



## DaveKirsten (Oct 1, 2017)

IDOL Brewing in Lodi... great first stop.


----------



## DaveKirsten (Oct 1, 2017)

Next stop Lodi Lake wilderness ares.


----------



## DaveKirsten (Oct 1, 2017)

A few candid shots at Lodi Lake..


----------



## DaveKirsten (Oct 1, 2017)

Onward to downtown Lodi for much needed refreshments.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice photos! Looks like you had a good turnout with a lot of great old bikes.​


----------



## DaveKirsten (Oct 1, 2017)

Last stop Lodi Beer Co


----------



## gkeep (Oct 1, 2017)

Looks like a great ride! Love those Western Flyers!!


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 1, 2017)

This was a great ride! Great people and great bikes! I even sold a bike in the parking lot before the ride. I had a blast, even if my bike was knocked over by a certain bike with a drop stand twice! It was fun!


----------



## DaveKirsten (Oct 1, 2017)

Drop stand bikes falling over create the most natural patina.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 1, 2017)

Um, I was told I was getting a beer out of that "extra" patina


----------



## DaveKirsten (Oct 1, 2017)

I would be honored to make good on that offer. Let's get it on the calendar.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 1, 2017)

DaveKirsten said:


> Drop stand bikes falling over create the most natural patina.




I'd like to see video of the domino effect.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 1, 2017)

It was your classic...Ohhhhh Shhhhhh........!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2017)

I recognize 2:
@JAF/CO 




@Maskadeo 




Are These Riders CABErs?
Put @ in front of name to Tag....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 2, 2017)

Here's another I found posted @fboggs1986


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 3, 2017)

We had the CMM/Cycling Museum of Minnesota's ride last weekend, was hot as heck but very fun.

Founder of the museum, and Wheelmen Capt for MN, Juston Anderson @Jcycle, led us many miles thru the city, Loring Park, around the lakes and Uptown area... he is truly fearless riding that highwheeler everywhere!  Nick and I, plus Kris @RustyK in the pics.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 19, 2017)

@cyclingday  rides his Classics...


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2017)

I found another... @Schwinn is life thanks @mike j


----------



## manuelvilla (Oct 25, 2017)

@manuelvilla


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 27, 2017)

@tripple3 sidewalk surfing


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 6, 2017)

betting you're  one of the few that's ridden more than one Alexander Rocket bike @tripple3


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hey now; this guy *Must *be a *CABEr*
Who is that guy @rollfaster Rob?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2017)

Nope, that’s Steve @Wildcat!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Nope, that’s Steve @Wildcat!



Thanks Rob. I was asking you.....
@rollfaster


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 6, 2017)

Bump this pic TTT
@dnc1


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 6, 2017)

Ah, got it!!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 10, 2017)

@dnc1, as seen in winter plumage.....

 
Making them smile/scaring them senseless across South Oxfordshire!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey, somebody got a decent pic of @fordmike65 with lovely @lulu 
and another rider who I don't know CABE name... lil' help?


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 14, 2017)

Don @schwinndoggy pic'd on his Colson by @roberto_fuggn_b on a Hurricane Coaster ride
Cool


 

 
Ride On


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 3, 2017)

This is definitely pre-CABE.
3 Schwinn unicycles in a row. The faceless rider is Hal Gordon of JPL. He worked in navigation. His son Steve, a welding engineer at Rockwell, wears the John Lennon sideboards. I'm the guy with the holes in my shoes. Close inspection shows both cottered and cotterless cranks, and down at the bottom you can see the wooden box that was the goal. We played on a grammar school basketball court on Saturdays in Pasadena. Circa 1985


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 3, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> This is definitely pre-CABE.
> 3 Schwinn unicycles in a row. The faceless rider is Hal Gordon of JPL. He worked in navigation. His son Steve, a welding engineer at Rockwell, wears the John Lennon sideboards. I'm the guy with the holes in my shoes. Close inspection shows both cottered and cotterless cranks, and down at the bottom you can see the wooden box that was the goal. We played on a grammar school basketball court on Saturdays in Pasadena. Circa 1985View attachment 718487



Awesome photo!


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 3, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Awesome photo!



LA Times.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 4, 2017)

...


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 4, 2017)

Besides being one of the nicest and most polite people you will meet and one of my fave riding buddies, our friend hippie mike is an extremely talented artist.his work is just awsome.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2017)

Frank, Janine, Spanky, Marty, Jaxon & Conner.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2017)

Merry Christmas!
Dig this pic of @Jrodarod and his daughter.


----------



## Barto (Dec 27, 2017)

@Barto


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 14, 2018)

Found this CABEr with a classic....
@Jon Marinello 
Cabers riding today, take some pics of CABErs riding our bikes.
Tag them and post for us to get to know fellow bicycle enthusiasts; please.


----------



## Barto (Jan 14, 2018)

@Nashman & @Barto 

Went to Winnipeg for Business last summer and was invited to a ride by Nashman in the local area.  Nice!  Showed me his well stocked stable AND Man Cave. Phew, If I was a cartoon my eyes would have sprung out of my head.  Got to ride his Monarch - Very nice rider - and I'm no small guy.  It was a great day hosted by a great CABER.  Had a blast!!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 14, 2018)

Barto said:


> View attachment 738006 View attachment 738007 View attachment 738008 View attachment 738009 @Nashman & @Barto
> 
> Went to Winnipeg for Business last summer and was invited to a ride by Nashman in the local area.  Nice!  Showed me his well stocked stable AND Man Cave. Phew, If I was a cartoon my eyes would have sprung out of my head.  Got to ride his Monarch - Very nice rider - and I'm no small guy.  It was a great day hosted by a great CABER.  Had a blast!!



We had a great day. BART is an enthusiastic Caber, and a Swell fellow. Hot day, cold refreshments, fun ride. What more does one need?  Oh yeah, a lunch/ more beverages on an outdoor patio restaurant with good scenery was a plus too!! Cheers Bart!!!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Foothill Flyers @Schwinn499 @schwinnja and yours truly enjoying some riding time.


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2018)

I guess it's time for a little update of this thread.
This first picture was taken the week prior, at the Amgen Tour of California 2018 in Long Beach.
The rest were taken up at theYosemite Valley ride, 2018.

@schwinnja 

@Velocipedist Co. 

@El Hefe Grande 

@tripple3 with unknown tourists. 

From left to right,
@Cory,@KevinX,@Schwinnja,@Schwinn499,@CycloneCoaster.com,@Mrg,@Velocipedist Co.@Spanky the Dog,@Janine,@Vintagepaintworx,
@IslandSchwinn,@Cyclingday,@slick,
@tripple3

@slick 

@Cory, @Hippie Mike,@Tripple3,@KevinX 

@rcole,@island schwinn 

@KevinX 

@Fordmike65,@Lulu,@KevinX,@Obi Wan Schwinnobi,@Schwinnja,@Cyclingday,@slick@Mary and daughter, @rcole45,@island schwinn.


----------



## cyclingday (May 23, 2018)

Sorry about all the miss tags.
I'm a Ludite, and have not completely embraced the modern world yet.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 23, 2018)

*Love the fact that ya all played Hockey on Uni s.And the fact,ya all were in Pasadena,and upon further review,ya all used those Wamoo plactic replacememt blades,cause when we were kids our Sherwood or CCM sticks would not last on our beat up streets on Long Island ,,,then we went to those replacements blades,,and from the looks of the goal,,ya all used the hard plactic puck,and not the ball!!!My time was the early 1970s,first on foot ,then on skates with metal wheels.THOSE WERE THE DAZES!!!
Thanks for the flashback*


----------



## TR6SC (May 23, 2018)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *Love the fact that ya all played Hockey on Uni s.And the fact,ya all were in Pasadena,and upon further review,ya all used those Wamoo plactic replacememt blades,cause when we were kids our Sherwood or CCM sticks would not last on our beat up streets on Long Island ,,,then we went to those replacements blades,,and from the looks of the goal,,ya all used the hard plactic puck,and not the ball!!!My time was the early 1970s,first on foot ,then on skates with metal wheels.THOSE WERE THE DAZES!!!
> Thanks for the flashback*



Rudy! Hockey in the street! The basketball court we were playing on had no physical boundary to hold a rolling puck. We used a piece of rubberized plastic about an inch thick that was triangular in shape. Glad you like the post. I'm looking forward to seeing you again in July.


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 25, 2018)

The Yosemite ride looks awesome! I love the park. I was there for the first time in February and just fell in love. I had a picture I took of Half Dome tattooed on my leg when I returned. Great pics! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## the tinker (May 27, 2018)

When I pass away to the next level, the lady on the tandem is my wife, Anne


 . She's the one you look for if you want my junk collection, she will be tossing it all out.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 2, 2018)

Me and my '38


----------



## anders1 (Sep 3, 2018)

“Anders1” riding in Thailand on unknown Asian bike. Cute little Thai girl riding behind took the pic. I’ll never forget that ride...


----------



## anders1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Anders1 in Thailand


----------



## SKPC (Sep 3, 2018)

@SKPC


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2018)

@John


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2018)

@RUDY CONTRATTI


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2018)

@fordmike65 @tripple3 @TR6SC


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2018)

@poolboy1


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2018)

Clockwise from the left.
@poolboy1 @bobcycles @Dana @daisy @Joe Buffardi @mrg @Robertriley @TWBikesnstripes @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com


----------



## tech549 (Sep 18, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 870799
> Clockwise from the left.
> @poolboy1 @bobcycles @Dana @daisy @Joe Buffardi @mrg @Robertriley @TWBikesnstripes @cyclingday @cyclonecoaster.com



wow that skinney little guy with no hair is robertriley,I thought he was bigger!!!LOL


----------



## ranman (Sep 19, 2018)

@ranman


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 19, 2018)

tech549 said:


> wow that skinney little guy with no hair is robertriley,I thought he was bigger!!!LOL



I'm not that skinny, everyone else is just chunky!  Lol


----------



## tech549 (Sep 19, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I'm not that skinny, everyone else is just chunky!  Lol



I know how sensitive people are about there weight chris so I thought you were the safe bet!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 19, 2018)

I have no filter so some of the Californians have been living too good if you know what I mean


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Sep 19, 2018)

i gets laughed at all the time here in California. Heres my 6ft 3 470 lb ass next to my 40 Western Flyer.



Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (Sep 19, 2018)

Harley Mclemore said:


> i gets laughed at all the time here in California. Heres my 6ft 3 470 lb ass next to my 40 Western Flyer.View attachment 871167
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I wouldn't laugh at you Harley,no way!!!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 19, 2018)

Harley Mclemore said:


> i gets laughed at all the time here in California. Heres my 6ft 3 470 lb ass next to my 40 Western Flyer.View attachment 871167
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk



I only laugh at Harley because I can out run him.  He will catch me slipping one of these days


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 19, 2018)

Beautiful day after the rain.


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Sep 19, 2018)

one of these days man......lol







Robertriley said:


> I only laugh at Harley because I can out run him. He will catch me slipping one of these days




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Sep 19, 2018)

thank you. i love all my work horses. they gotta be built right to cart me around lol.







tech549 said:


> I wouldn't laugh at you Harley,no way!!!!!!




Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 19, 2018)

2jakes said:


> Beautiful day after the rain.
> View attachment 871192




Jake this almost looks like a painting. Very nice .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 19, 2018)

Yeah, or one of those foil pictorials that you see in Chinatown.


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 19, 2018)

tech549 said:


> I wouldn't laugh at you Harley,no way!!!!!!



Me neither!


----------



## dnc1 (Sep 19, 2018)

Unfortunately this one isn't quite rideable!!!




As seen somewhere secret in Mallorca on Tuesday.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2018)

@markivpedalpusher


----------



## sccruiser (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 12, 2018)

@cyclingday @markivpedalpusher 
Photography by @old hotrod


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2018)

@New Mexico Brant riding https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-most-photographed-bike-on-the-cabe.76776/



Thanks for the visit and Ride!


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 27, 2018)

roberto_fuggn_b said:


> hey, hey, hey..... thanks Shawn! @Freqman1



 Yeaaaahhhppp Positive Comment from me low Seapost,  for ladies or kids.  Please rise up the Seatpost and you see how those beautiful bikes look after Please....


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 7, 2019)

Bao @lounging rode with me to Cyclone Coaster New Years Ride!
Thanks for the ride!











There's always some *Nice Bikes *at these monthly rides; Bonus!
Bike Folks are the *Best !*


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 9, 2019)

Here's @Cory riding his Kingsize and my Electric





Nice Rides!


----------



## Speed King (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm almost always by myself, so all I got is a selfie.


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 11, 2019)

Speed King said:


> I'm almost always by myself, so all I got is a selfie.View attachment 931584



And here's the rest of you Frank! @Speed King


----------



## Speed King (Jan 11, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> And here's the rest of you Frank! @Speed King
> View attachment 931586



Lol- hey that works!


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 5, 2019)

Here's @Rockman9 on an Awesome Classic!
posted in another thread.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 19, 2019)

Out-Of-Town guest riders at the Circle City Ride March 10, 2019
Tom @oldy57  from Canada (on the left, '40 DX with dual drums).
Jim @Jimmy V  from MI (on the right, Schwinn straight-bar)
Talkin' about the weather....


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 7, 2019)

On the Schwinn is Frank @cyclonecoaster.com ; on the Colson is @John





Next up, riding the Twin Flex is Louisa @lulu ; with Mike @fordmike65 on the tall Iver Johnson




Action photos by Marty @cyclingday  Nice!


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 20, 2019)

I found this pic recently on WBDYRT by @Hammerhead and his dog.


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2019)

...here is Bao @lounging riding my 1939 DELMAR
He liked it a bunch and wanted to buy it.





Thanks for the ride!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 15, 2019)

@ THE KICKSTAND KID


----------



## Rollo (May 15, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> @ THE KICKSTAND KID
> View attachment 998607



... I built one like that for my daughter 20 years ago ... Nice bike Kickstand Kid! ...


----------



## tripple3 (May 15, 2019)

She has more than 1 bike, @The kickstand kid


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 17, 2019)

@dnc1 cruising around Windsor Great Park on a Dursley 'Pedersen'......




Sadly, not my machine.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 21, 2019)

Bump it with some NorCal CABErs Riding Shelbys here recently.
Floyd @WetDogGraphix in front; Jim @JAF/CO  there too.




Next is Chris @slick  visiting with Ethan @poolboy1  Riding awesome Shelby classics.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 30, 2019)

It was great to meet Steve @ballooney  with Sterling and see their great Classic Schwinns!



Enjoyin' the Ride....


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 7, 2019)

Here's Steve @Velocipedist Co. on another Shelby.
Thinking of him because he's so busy. 
We miss you Steve!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 15, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> Here's Steve @Velocipedist Co. on another Shelby.
> Thinking of him because he's so busy.
> We miss you Steve!
> View attachment 1075217




Thanks Mark.  I’ll be back for rides very soon. I’ve been looking forward to it!


----------



## SKPC (Oct 21, 2019)

This one really captures Mikes' essence  in the so-cal  element...pic is from July 2018 ride with @tripple3.  Where you at Mikey?


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2019)

Great thread wish I was in so cal!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2020)

bike said:


> Great thread wish I was in so cal!



Come on out Paul; You can ride one or two of my bikes! @bike 
Here's Jeff @39zep on An Awesome CWC Classic, one-of-a-kind!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 671155 Here's a group pic from First National Combined Coaster ride in Nashville. There are many Cabers in this pic beside myself. @schwinndoggy @Freqman1 @Jarod24 @pedal_junky @fboggs1986 @The Professor @Wildcat and probably a few others I can't remember off the top of my head. Sorry, not on bikes in this pic, but the Cabe sure made this event happen!



We are currently organizing another Nashville gathering, second national vintage bicycle ride 2020!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2020)

DonChristie said:


> @schwinndoggy ha!
> 
> Sadly, or luckily, most of the Hurricane crew are not on the cabe!
> 
> ...



Same goes with the Gateway Coasters group, what’s up with those guys!


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 4, 2020)

Shamelessly bumping this thread up with a couple of photos of myself riding my 1907 'Cycles Morot' at the London New Years Day Parade, I don't dress like this every day!








That's me with the beard!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 24, 2021)

dnc1 said:


> Shamelessly bumping this thread up with a couple of photos



Thanks for bumping Darren @dnc1  ...last year.😊
Ernie @Maxacceleration  drove down from Washington,
with his bike to do some O.C. beach riding.
Great time as usual. May 20 and 25th, 2021🥰








Marty @cyclingday loves to ride the beach to Woody's, regularly.😋


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 24, 2021)

L to R;
@SKPC @schwinnja @cyclonecoaster.com 
@cyclingday


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 26, 2021)

Dig @oddball Cliff riding @TWBikesnstripes  Tom's tall Ranger.
Admirers @Goatroper  Vince, and @Fltwd57  Martyn
May 9, 2021 Circle City ride in Orange, CA.


----------



## dnc1 (Jul 7, 2021)

Another totally shameless bump of this thread with a photo of myself taken on Sunday 4th. July in Ewelme,  South Oxfordshire, England.....




.....top to toe in merino wool,  thankfully the rain held off!


----------



## srfndoc (Jul 7, 2021)

Saw this guy on the Cyclone Coaster ride last weekend - @tripple3


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 2, 2021)

Jeff, aka @39zep , riding a sweet, 
39 Supreme.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 3, 2021)

Thanks for bumping this thread Marty @cyclingday
Found a pic of some CABErs and their Classic Rides.
Met these fine folks at previous rides, prior years.😊



Mike @Maskadeo   Darcy & Nick @Nickinator
with some GREAT Bikes!🤩🥳😎
Nick in a CA Republic hat; come on back to the beach bro!
Let's Ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 3, 2021)

Gateway Coasters riding in the Kimmswick a couple weeks ago, with Mark @Bicyclelegends riding a sweet 52 Schwinn D-13 straightbar.


----------



## poolboy1 (Dec 4, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> @Velocipedist Co. View attachment 671213



What a great picture Marty.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 18, 2022)

Marty @cyclingday riding Supreme, 03/13/2022



Old Towne Orange, monthly Ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 28, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> We need to start wearing Cabe name tags at local rides. I just now put a face to a name! @SoBayRon



Cabe "Name Tag" Thread:
Ron @SoBayRon


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@Velocipedist Co. Steve, & @oddball, Cliff.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

Cabers? Armando and Gary Hoisington, @TWBikesnstripes, Tom
@oddball, Cliff, and yours truly hiding out in front. @cyclingday, Marty.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

The one and only, @tripple3, Mark,
 riding classic.


----------



## tacochris (Jun 28, 2022)

I think this is a cool thread.....sadly no one is ever around to capture me riding so here is a pic taken of me on my project Cycle Truck.


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 28, 2022)

tacochris said:


> I think this is a cool thread.....sadly no one is ever around to capture me riding so here is a pic taken of me on my project Cycle Truck.
> 
> View attachment 1653539





I have the same issue...no one to ride with...I'll have to snag a pic of me ridin' a classic to post here...

Lookin' good, Chris!


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@poolboy1, Ethan, & @rustystone2112, Russ.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@John, John.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@TWBikesnstripes, Tom & @OC54, Cliff.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@Scanner, Ted.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@oddball ‘s, better half, Christen.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@cyclonecoaster.com, Frank & Sailor.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@Dawalt, Walt, @markivpedalpusher, Mark, & @The Hat, Tony.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@rcole45, Ron.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@fordmike65 ’s better half, @lulu,  Luisa.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 28, 2022)

@whizzer1, John, & @cyclingday, Marty, whizzing bye.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1653581
> @fordmike65 ’s better half, Luisa.



@lulu 🥰


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2022)

@slick


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 28, 2022)

@slick 
@mrg scratching his butt
@Vintage Paintworx


----------



## ian (Jun 28, 2022)

I wasn't riding.....so I deleted the pic.....


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 30, 2022)

...me in London recently.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 30, 2022)

Just me and my Red Shoes! Oh ya, and the 1939, Monark 5 Bar to!!!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 30, 2022)

Me on the 37 chrome master riding the 16th Street mall in Denver.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2022)

@cyclingday


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2022)

@Velocipedist Co. caught red-handed


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2022)

@39zep


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 30, 2022)

@markivpedalpusher @cyclingday
@Fltwd57


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 30, 2022)

@OC54 Cliff, & @cyclonecoaster.com Frank.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 30, 2022)

Local bike shop impresario,
Chicago Bike, Tony
A visit to his shop, was always an operatic drama. Lol!
All smiles in the end.


----------



## ian (Jun 30, 2022)

A classic for sure. The bike I mean 😀


----------



## ian (Jul 3, 2022)

@ian . Downtown Clatskanie.


----------



## mrg (Jul 3, 2022)

ian said:


> @ian . Downtown Clatskanie.
> 
> View attachment 1656326



Wow, is there still Radio Shack's around?


----------



## ian (Jul 3, 2022)

mrg said:


> Wow, is there still Radio Shack's around?



Yeppers. Our little town is stuck in time!!


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)

Yours truly...'46-'47 Shelby Flyer


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 4, 2022)

@tripple3 @mrg @SoBayRon @Wout Van Aert
Happy 4th of July!


----------



## mrg (Jul 11, 2022)

On the last Cycle Truck ride lovin @tom koenig Catalina Island vacation rental box with @The Hat and me riding along


----------



## mrg (Aug 8, 2022)

RIP-Ride in Peace Big Rick! ( on the left )


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 8, 2022)

Future Cabe’ers riding classics.
Milo and John giving the 24” DX’s a spirited run.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 8, 2022)

@Goldenrod checking the oil on the bikes during a long ride.


----------

